# Additional Entry Question



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You can have an entry in conformation and obedience and take advantage of the reduced 2nd fee. I did this many times over the years. The tricky part is the AKC does not allow a Rally trial held in conjunction with either or both an Conformation show or obedience trial to be included under the same "AKC event number". Thus the rally entry is NEVER allowed to be tied into either of those entries for the reduced 2nd fee.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you! I wish I would have asked sooner I could have saved money as I assumed I had to pay each fee separately for each event. I will remember that next time!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...but what do they mean by putting 'unless otherwise specified'?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

in theory you can enter 2 classes in conformation, and it's sometimes done at really big shows, although rarely. You might see a dog entered in both bred-by and in amateur-owner-handler, for example. I've seen it done at the big IKC show here in Chicago, which caused some major confusion. But the thing is, even if you win one class, you have to win both classes to go on so I'm not sure what the point would be.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I knew you could enter two class but that you also had to win both to move on--so why would you do it? Experience?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I honestly can't imagine WHY anyone would do it???
When they first brought out the AOH class, the IKC show here in Chicago had entries in AOH free! So some people entered their regular class, plus the free AOH class. What a fiasco. They had to get the AKC rep over to the ring to sort out the mess. I think the people who did it just didn't realize they had to win both classes? Who knows?



GoldenSail said:


> Yes, I knew you could enter two class but that you also had to win both to move on--so why would you do it? Experience?


----------

